# Brrrrrrrr........



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Rant Starts:

It’s 0219 Hrs… It’s 1.3 degrees out. We just finished a track for a suicidal 16 year old who ran away in a sweatshirt. By the time we were done, my dog’s feet were bleeding and he was in pain from the fresh road salt. This stinks! 

Rant over.
http://www.survivalistboards.com


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Rant Starts:
> 
> It’s 0219 Hrs… It’s 1.3 degrees out. We just finished a track for a suicidal 16 year old who ran away in a sweatshirt. By the time we were done, my dog’s feet were bleeding and he was in pain from the fresh road salt. This stinks!
> 
> Rant over.


You guys are sissies. We used to play hockey in that kind of weather. One year I did happen to freeze the shit outta my cheeks but I lived. It was 80+ degrees today but I lived for over 30 years in MN so I know what real cold is.

I was talking to nut job bud who lives in vermont. He's mostly off the grid except for satellite internet access. He said it was -35. Thats pretty damn cold even for a hardened tough tundra boy like myself :^o Poor off the grid guy only has a wood burning stove.... heh heh heh.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't even want to know what it costs to heat your buddy's house! I hate the cold.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My friend Kathy called today and said it was -18 in Chicago. SO glad I am in Texas for once.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's miserable here as well. 1 degree last night, today's high is only supposed to be 23. This is just crazy weather. Many school systems actually canceled school today because of the cold. It's very unusual for this part of the country.

DFrost


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah it was 7 here and only supposed to reach the low 20's today. Not as cold as some but plenty cold for here.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

25 below here. Emma started crying as soon as she hit the cold outside.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

We must be the warm spot, it's 14 out right now with a -2 wind chill.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I was just talking with my dad in MN. It's -28 in the northern burbs of St Paul.

It's 55 right now in Phoenix. Look like a high of 80 or so. I have an extra room if anyone wants to visit. Ladies preferred


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank the lord I am in TX (Padre Island) as it's been -23 (regular temp) and is supposed to be up to -50 with windchill back home in Iowa today (or so the kcrg.com tells me) Mom's been updating me that the lil pup just doesn't want to go out, but does go begrudgingly. 

She said something about him doing a weird thing, after he peed, just standing, with 2 feet up as if he were frozen. Sis said her dogs did it too. Didn't move until she called him.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

-36C this am - brrr! The huskies usually stand in a clumphave a big group howl every morning about 0900 am and this morning it sounded muffled - that's cause they decided to howl from their houses......


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> -36C this am - brrr! The huskies usually stand in a clumphave a big group howl every morning about 0900 am and this morning it sounded muffled - that's cause they decided to howl from their houses......



isn't that something like 70F to us americans? boo hoo. :-k:twisted:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

nah - I just checked and it is like -33F. I was about boo-hooing the other day when I had to thaw out the frozen well head at those temps and it seems to take forever to warm up the wood-heated workshop to any temp you want to work in. Seems to be cold all over - we are set up for these temps but I feel sorry for areas that don't usually get these type of temps as it usually means all the aggravation of busted pipes and all the expense and crap that goes with that.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL It was 88 here yesterday and is supposed to be in the high 80's again today. I think it hit the low 90's a couple of days ago, at least that's what the thermometer on my truck was telling me.


----------



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

I just checked the weather at 1:30pm and it has warmed up to a beautiful 1 degree above with a wind chill of -19. HEAT WAVE!!!!! St. Paul, MN


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

66 here, low of 35.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Kadi, isn't southern California weather great this time of the year.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

You guys suck! ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

0 F last night. Gonna be in the 40s by Sunday. Not untypical for the midwest. We often get a few days of 60s during the last couple of Jan weeks. Feb suck all month....usualy.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

77 degrees here in Arizona right now. They're skating on the canals in Holland as seen on Drudge.

Skating in Holland


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

it's supposed to hit 40 degrees on Sunday. After days and days of snow and frigid weather we are supposed to hit 40 degrees on Sunday. That's the first heat wave in a loooong time.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I feel your pain guys I really do. For the last 2 weeks we had very cold temps. We hit a low of -38'F but it hang around -30 for the most part. My AB's allow me to place the dog boots on their paws and they wear fleece sweaters or jackets just to go potty. Forget hanging outside for fun. Even the GSD was wanting in with that cold.

Now we have had a warm spell for 3 days. It is blowing about 60 mph right now with gusts expected to 100 mph and it is about 50'F. My house is shaking in the wind. I wonder how many trrees I am going to have down when it stops? Our local schools were closed due to the bad ice on the side roads Wed, Thurs and again today. 

Last night my daughters tree house blew down and took 3 trees with it. We should be back to snow on Sunday. Any rate the weather has me a little scared. 

My back yard is melting so fast. I have recently uncovered some poop bombs. I will spend a good portion of my weekend trying to pick them up before the snow falls again.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Now one of the fences between my house and the neighbors just blew over. About a 10 foot section. I knew it was bad. It was built before we moved in and now we will have to put up a whole new fence this summer. Great!

Thankfully they have no dogs. We can patch it in tomorrow.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Julie I was complaining about the cold here in Va. it was 4 yesterday a.m., and tonight we are supposed to be getting snow:roll:...no more complaining after reading about your weather- I experienced tropical storms with those winds,and of course hurricanes when we were in Fla., but it was warm- I couldn't imagine that in the snow, cold, freezing temps....how do you do it?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> It’s 0219 Hrs… It’s 1.3 degrees out. We just finished a track for a suicidal 16 year old who ran away in a sweatshirt. By the time we were done, my dog’s feet were bleeding and he was in pain from the fresh road salt. This stinks!


Matt go get that Dog of yours some Mushers Secret ... It really protects from the salt. Poor guy that must hurt like hell! http://www.musherssecret.net/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Matt go get that Dog of yours some Mushers Secret ... It really protects from the salt. Poor guy that must hurt like hell! http://www.musherssecret.net/


Big ditto. Also, there's a pocket spray to apply as you're moving and the Musher's Secret starts to wear off. It's called Paw Pro.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+9882+13540&pcatid=13540


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

It's 55 right now in Phoenix. Look like a high of 80 or so. I have an extra room if anyone wants to visit. Ladies preferred[/quote]

I'm up for a visit...real tired of the cold and shovelling snow.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I just wanted to say...my windows and doors are opne and it's 68 inside my house. Yesterday I had to run the A/C in my car.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I just wanted to say...my windows and doors are opne and it's 68 inside my house. Yesterday I had to run the A/C in my car.


Yeah, it has been unseasonably warm for at least a week here on the Monterey Bay. Another drought year, looks like. :sad:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Geoff and Connie.... Thanks for the info!!!! :grin:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Geoff and Connie.... Thanks for the info!!!! :grin:


NP. Just slam the stuff on at the beginning of your shift and reapply on breaks when you think about it. At least he will have something that will take the edge off the salt. As the cold is a PITA but the combo of the salt with the snow with the cold it becomes toxic corrosive as you found out.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Started snowing here this morning. Not sticking though.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We had enough snow to make the grass white yesterday. Today is just raw and cold. I hate cold weather.

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Matt go get that Dog of yours some Mushers Secret ... It really protects from the salt. Poor guy that must hurt like hell! http://www.musherssecret.net/


Glad it works with salt, because it doesn't work worth a **** for keeping snowballing down in the paws in bad conditions. Of course with a Mal you wouldn't have that problem LOL.

They don't really use salt much here so I don't have to worry about that one too much at least.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Glad it works with salt, because it doesn't work worth a **** for keeping snowballing down in the paws in bad conditions. Of course with a Mal you wouldn't have that problem LOL.


Yeah, this was roadsalt and slush I was talking about. 

My poor granddog his first winter in the Berkshires sat down halfway across the road and refused to take another step.


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

We had an outdoor Fabrizio Coppola seminar in the weekend- it took 3 HOURS to get full sensation to my toes again... It is COLD! And I have to trim our newest dog almost bald and start carrying her in my sleeve or something :?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Eew yuck, here come the grey clouds but I guess we need the rain. Forcasted for 10 days of the stuff. Lucky if we get 3 inches in that time. Our snow pack is really low and so are our lakes/rivers/resivours. It's too bad it just doesn't come down in buckets for a day or 2. Instead just enough to make you misserable with no sun and dirty up the car. I feel for the farmers this season. Allot of those trees are budding and now comes the rain? Crazy stuff! At least I'll have fresh snow this weekend for our snow trip. Hopefully I get some nice pics of the dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Eew yuck, here come the grey clouds but I guess we need the rain. Forcasted for 10 days of the stuff. Lucky if we get 3 inches in that time. Our snow pack is really low and so are our lakes/rivers/resivours. It's too bad it just doesn't come down in buckets for a day or 2. Instead just enough to make you misserable with no sun and dirty up the car. I feel for the farmers this season. Allot of those trees are budding and now comes the rain? Crazy stuff! At least I'll have fresh snow this weekend for our snow trip. Hopefully I get some nice pics of the dogs.


Yes. It's gray outside my window too, both towards the beach and towards the mountains. It also makes for bad seasonal allergies for my one allergic dog (and many humans) to have these weeks of 70 degrees and up and then just enough rain to cause trouble. A downpour would be SO GOOD.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> .... A downpour would be SO GOOD.


Meaning a regular one. Dear RainGods: I didn't mean the Flood-of-'82 kind of downpour.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Meaning a regular one. Dear RainGods: I didn't mean the Flood-of-'82 kind of downpour.


Or the flood of 96. LOL Is there no happy medium? :roll: I believe that year all the rains came in February. I wasn't here but in Germany and was in awe seeing little ole home on TV, in Europe. I came back a month later and the rivers were still very scary. Going over the bridge now, I see more land than water. Lets see what February hold for us this year.


----------

